# So what do you do on a extremely rainny day?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

How about, "Go buy a new rifle". :dance: 

Just couldn't stand it no longer. Been raining all morning around here and have been thinking about my 12 year old daughters upcoming youth deer hunt. Which takes place Oct. 7 and 8. So I took off to Wally World and found a New England breakover in a 223 caliber. Wood stock, blued barrel. It's a little bit heavy but I think she will grow into it. At least I will anyway. 

I can't wait to get the scope mounted and try it out. Just legal enough to kill deer with and small enough that we can do some varmit hunting. I think I'm, Mmmmh, Uh, my daughter is really going to enjoy it!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hey man you are bad...lol........those handi-rifles are tac drivers.have never seen one that didnt shoot great.also if you look around a gunstore you can get some roundnosesoft tips that shoot great.these bullets are ultramax ammunition 55gr soft points is what is written on box.also if you sight in your gun with sellior and bellot solids the soft noses shoot the exact same.me and buddy have done these loads in several different rifles and they all shoot the same.you can shoot a turke with the solid thru body with minumal damage.put in a softy for a deer ...by the way..if its good enough to kill a man...its more than enough to kill a deer.its cheap to shoot the surplus ammo also.good luck to youer daughter...we need a photo if you get some game please....barry


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

On a rainy day, we bake cookies...but I think I'm on the wrong thread.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

......go muskie hunting....Of Course!!! :dance:


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

On a serious note, r.h., make sure the gun does fit her. She ain't one of the guys, you know. 

You might have to buy her another gun and keep this one.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Muskrat said:


> On a serious note, r.h., make sure the gun does fit her. She ain't one of the guys, you know.
> 
> You might have to buy her another gun and keep this one.


As a mom, I think the .223 would be more than fine for a girl.

My 14 year old 5', 95# daughter has been shooting a pre '64 model 70 featherweight .270 since she was 12. I know, I know...I spoil her rotten, but hey, like mother like daughter ;D
She has killed her quota of 2 deer and a goat (pronghorn) for the last three years with it...and she just bought her '06 tags yesterday...

She uses her 22.250 for everyday varmint shooting. She goes through a box of ammo a day every weekend when the prairie dogs are out (she likes the LOOOONG shot)...In fact we were just talking about a .223 that's for sale and she was interested in trying it out. We've gotta start reloading!

I agree with making sure the gun fits your darling daughter good, though, especially with the little 'pop' of the .223. Dont want to sour a future markswoman!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

KesWindhunter said:


> As a mom, I think the .223 would be more than fine for a girl.
> 
> My 14 year old 5', 95# daughter has been shooting a pre '64 model 70 featherweight .270 since she was 12. I know, I know...I spoil her rotten, but hey, like mother like daughter ;D
> She has killed her quota of 2 deer and a goat (pronghorn) for the last three years with it...and she just bought her '06 tags yesterday...
> ...


hats off to you for teaching daughter well.i want to learn to re-load.i had a buddy that used re-loading as a stress releaver.on a bad day he would sit and re-load because it forced him to consentrate on what he was doing .and the stress wouuld be gone.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

KesWindhunter said:


> As a mom, I think the .223 would be more than fine for a girl.
> 
> My 14 year old 5', 95# daughter has been shooting a pre '64 model 70 featherweight .270 since she was 12. I know, I know...I spoil her rotten, but hey, like mother like daughter ;D
> She has killed her quota of 2 deer and a goat (pronghorn) for the last three years with it...and she just bought her '06 tags yesterday...
> ...


I didn't mean .223 wasn't suitable for her. But you know, if it's not quite right, he might have to--and I mean, he would be forced, it's not like he wants to buy another gun but it is obviously a father's duty--buy her another gun and keep this one for himself, possibly to keep her company while she's shooting.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Rainy days are good for hanging treestands, the rain washing one's scent away. I think.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

Muskrat said:


> I didn't mean .223 wasn't suitable for her. But you know, if it's not quite right, he might have to--and I mean, he would be forced, it's not like he wants to buy another gun but it is obviously a father's duty--buy her another gun and keep this one for himself, possibly to keep her company while she's shooting.


Truly! You are SO right about that...and a mother's duty, also :dance:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I didn't get home today from work in time to site the new rifle in, but I did shoot it one time just to hear it bark. Wow! It sounded great! It didn't hardly kick at all. Last year we borrowed the same kind of rifle for her to hunt with but only it was a 243 caliber. She didn't have any problem with the actual kicking part of the 243 so I know the 223 shouldn't be a problem. Only thing, is that it is still a heavy little rifle like the 243 was. 

Last year we practiced shooting the 243 with me helping her to hold it when shooting. Such as I might let the rifle rest upon my knee while she would do the aiming and steading. Or, I might hold the forearm against a tree while she done the steadying and aiming. So we would do it with teamwork. Which is probably what we will do again this time. 

Last year she almost got to shoot a small yearling. We were setting against a tree in hopes some deer might come by. Another father and son team come walking by and stopped to talk to us and then went on. About 5 minutes after they left we noticed a doe and her yearling was heading our way. But before they got in the clearing they stopped and could sense where the father and son came walking through. I knew they wasn't going to get any closer after being alarmed so we was going to try for the little yearling as it was the closest to us. But before it could step out in a clearing they both took off running back in the direction they came from. If it hadn't been for that father and son team walking through I believe she would have put some meat on the table. That was our only chance on that designated two day hunt.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

What a team! I bet you both are excited to go hunting again this year! (well, I can tell YOU are!!!)

I shouldnt make ya jealous...but we have a 30 day season out here, and enough deer are never a problem...maybe you will have to spoil her more and fork out the cash to bring her out here?! In the wind and weather where the mulies roam!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Last year I was like Susie and just baked, and prayed for spring. This year IM doing Taxidermy  I normally HATE winter.. But Now.. I might just like it


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

r.h., if you've trained your daughter with a .22, that "little" .223 will be her game-getter forever. A great-uncle broke me in right with a .22 on squirrels when I was 11 in the summer of 1950. That was after going through many boxes of shorts shooting hickory nuts off a fence rail. If I didn't hit the squirrel in the eye, that was the same as a missed shot! I simply grew up with the mindset that if I didn't have the perfect target, couldn't pull the trigger. Those same .22 rifles also always put a lot of venison in the family freezers so I knew that a lot of powder and a big slug wasn't needed. When I decided to do everything legal, an over-sized .22 was my choice. Mindset didn't change with the .222. No perfect target, no pulling the trigger. In fact, the last two bucks that I shot were hit in the back of the head while walking away from me! 

Martin


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Martin for the inspiration. You sound very much like me when I was growing up. Just almost too embarrassed to take a squirrel home if it wasn't shot in the head. I knew I would get ridiculed over it! Yes, I have been taking my daughter(s) squirrel hunting every chance I get and last year I bought them a little criket 22 rifle to do the shooting with. My oldest daughter can shoot it better then me. It has a peep sight on it and I just can't get to hit where I want it to hit. But my daughter doesn't have any problems with it. She likes to rub it in too! 

Keswindhunter, yes last year we had fun being out there together on her first year of deer hunting. Here in Oklahoma they have a 3 day Youth deer rifle hunt which is much earlier then the regular deer rifle hunt. They can only harvest a doe during the youth hunt. This year she drawed in on a special hunt on a game reserve. She can take either sex and has 2 days to do it. This is a bonus deer hunt as she can still participate in the regular 3 day Youth deer hunt which will be the very next weekend. So really, she might get to harvest 2 deer this year before regular deer rifle season begins. Which is in November.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Forgot to add. If my daughter fills the freezer up before I even get a chance to go rifle hunting, I might not even go this year.



NOT! :cowboy:


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Have you actually had an Extremely Rainy day over there R.H. ? We might get one here since the State Fair has started.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes bgak, we have been getting rain just about every 5 days or so. In fact there has been a lot of mad people around here cause they won't lift the fire ban. It would take a tanker truck full of gas to get stuff to burn around here. This last weekend we had a family reunion down at tenkiller lake and we were told no fires in the fire rings. 

Wished we could share it with everyone that needs it.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

If we ever would get a good rain here. I would stay in the house and clean it alone with just sleep until it is over but no really great rains here in a long while. Oh yea I forgot to add will bake a lot also.


----------

